# Drywall protruding pipe



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Pictures are your friend here. 



That will get you a bunch more replies and suggestions.


----------



## Bowler (Apr 29, 2019)

Related photos

https://m.imgur.com/a/ShwziqP


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Bowler said:


> Related photos
> 
> https://m.imgur.com/a/ShwziqP


 Isn't that sweet. He should have gone right down behind the molding where a little drywall missing would not have bothered anyone. 

Can you get enough to hide it by channelling the back of the drywall a bit.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Put up some wainscoting?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

No way to fix that without building out the wall.

That is an unacceptable install in my opinion. The plumber should have found an alternate route for the pipe.


----------



## Bowler (Apr 29, 2019)

I was actually considering wainscoting for the room, if I build the drywall around the protrusion, then wainscoting to cover the hole I should be ok?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Bowler said:


> Had an UNqualified plumber install water line in the wall.
> *Is there a good way to deal with this?*


#1 = call the "plumber" back to do it correctly. (there are ways).
#2 = if it were *my* problem where calling the plumber back was
not possible, and the re-routing options were very limited, I would
get heat gun (or a bottle torch) and using something to shield the PEX 
from the heat, I would heat the white PVC fitting just enough to press the
PEX about 1/8" behind the wall so it will not touch the drywall.
then glue a piece of metal to the inside piece of drywall to act as a 
"puncture preventative" measure for the PEX hose.
because once that drywall goes on, there is no way to tell there is a
plastic hose so close behind the wall and could be punctured by
someone in the future for whatever reason.
as a "DIY Fixit Guy", right, wrong or indifferent, that is what *I* would do 
if it were my home.
if it was for a customer, I would find some way to re-route it correctly.
if you choose to build out the wall and do the wainscoting job,
I would still put a piece of metal over the hose area for protection.
Best of Luck to ya !!!

.

.


----------



## Bowler (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks for the replies so far. I think I will go for the wainscoting approach and cover it.

Would it be advisable to cut out the shaded areas in these photos so I can attach new drywall directly to stud?

https://imgur.com/a/5qIwHfz


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

You can cut those out, it'd make that particular cut easier for sure (rectangles are easy, plus shapes not as much...


Wainscotting is a decent solution. If you make it yourself you can thicken up the "frame" pieces so the "center panel" clears that PEX hose, plus add the metal protective plate, and no one will know it's "messy" there


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

TBH I wouldn't cut those out. I would just glue/screw the pieces of drywall that came out (or new ones) back in to maintain the same spacing between studs and wainscoting.


----------

